# procedure 96372



## andi (May 6, 2009)

I am needing advice in regards to the correct way to use this code.  Can it be used if a patient is coming in for an injection but it is being given by the MA? Does the physician just need to be in the building or does he have to treat the patient the same day also?

Thank you,
Andi


----------



## ANGELAMM2004 (May 6, 2009)

*Prodedure 96372*

Hi Andi,

Yes the MA can give the SQ/IM injection and you can bill using code 96372. The physician does need to be present in the office for incident-to guidelines to be met.


----------

